
Ask HN: Alternatives to uBlock Origin for Safari 13? - lethologica
I&#x27;ve just updated to Safari 13 and received a dreaded message that uBlock Origin no longer works with Safari. Are there any suitable, Hacker News approved alternatives that live up to the standard that UBO is?
======
ameshkov
[https://github.com/el1t/uBlock-
Safari/issues/158](https://github.com/el1t/uBlock-Safari/issues/158)

------
mrsmee89
I'm using AdGuard but I'm not sure its as good as UBO.

